# Back snack



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Just for fun. New helper. REX just turned 1 1/2 years 3-23-10 fast little bugger..
Hope you get a good laugh\\/\\/\\/\\/







<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dE5pbOU58S...eature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/http://www.youtube.com/v/dE5pbOU58S...fcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ouch! I think someone's going to need the chiropracter after that one...Hillel, I don't think it embedded right for my browser, so here's the link for anyone else if it's not working. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/dE5pbOU58So


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hill cant get either one to play


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Ouch! I think someone's going to need the chiropracter after that one...Hillel, I don't think it embedded right for my browser, so here's the link for anyone else if it's not working.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/dE5pbOU58So


Try this one I did it wrong sorry


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice pocket rocket! It's amazing that his father is so big and he is little. I have to big up the medium sized dogs. I will also be showing my little guy this year. 

PS I hope you have happy and healthy Pesach.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Nice pocket rocket! It's amazing that his father is so big and he is little. I have to big up the medium sized dogs. I will also be showing my little guy this year.
> 
> PS I hope you have happy and healthy Pesach.


You the same. 
Hope to see you and the k9 unlimited gang soon.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

still no luck, for some reason it kicks me back to WDF](*,)


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE5pbOU58So


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

he can only get better


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> Try this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE5pbOU58So


Thanks Edward for the hook up.

Hill hes looking good pal, Gotta love the progeny of Cannibal X Kitty.


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks good AH. Must be all the runaways :roll:


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> he can only get better


 Yeh Drew the dog can only get better. Lol
I knew you meant ben the decoy we gave him a short back bite later and he was fine. Ben was a trooper. 
For DH Ron yep those runaways do wonders and keep my dog from new helpers. But can't wait for you to catch him long again at least u can catch him safely. But watch your face it can only be an improvement. LMAO. 
\\/\\/\\/

Harry Dude how is tour litter doing??????


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Yeh Drew the dog can only get better. Lol
> I knew you meant ben the decoy we gave him a short back bite later and he was fine. Ben was a trooper.
> For DH Ron yep those runaways do wonders and keep my dog from new helpers. But can't wait for you to catch him long again at least u can catch him safely. But watch your face it can only be an improvement. LMAO.
> \\/\\/\\/
> ...


Litter, is all gone had a pretty decent turn out had the 10 pups as you know and ended up placing 2. So 8 out of 10 so far. they all went to official homes with the exception of 2 that went to sport homes, and one I held back which ended up being a female. I get phone calls here and there thanking me on the quality and ruthless-ness of the pups. There going to be 6 months come april 12 so still young but so far so good. So I am keeping my fingers crossed that they continue to progress. As far as rex's sister whos the mom of the pups she's back to her old ways LOL.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopely we can continue the lines out of Cannibal x Kitty, Great dogs and a complete opposition to what we all are used to having as far as the normal genetic lines which are also great lines to. But nice to throw some mixture in there every once in a while ya know.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ron Davidson said:


> Looks good AH. Must be all the runaways :roll:


You referring to the whole video, the dog or the decoy, not sure to what you are exactly referring to.


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> You referring to the whole video, the dog or the decoy, not sure to what you are exactly referring to.


It's no knock on anything. It's an inside joke between me and AH Hill.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Ron Davidson said:


> It's no knock on anything. It's an inside joke between me and AH Hill.


Yeh Harry it is a joke. DH Ron is kool but watch your face on the frontal je is starting to bite the face of ugly DH's. LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gotcha its sometimes hard to interpret peoples statement through a fringing computer LOL.;-)


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

there's usually a nice increase in horsepower from 18mo to 2yrs


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> there's usually a nice increase in horsepower from 18mo to 2yrs


 ThAt might be trouble for Ben. Lol

don't worry DH Ron I will save the frontals for u. 
Maybe when he is 2 he might way 65lbs. U better start eating your wheaties. Lol.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The turtle catch. I remember those.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The turtle catch. I remember those.


Isn,t funny how they just know how to take advantage of the situation lol:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice vid Hillel... love to see a new decoy getting introduced... :-D Your boy looks pretty fun, fast and likes to hit hard for a medium sized dog. I like that. I remember seeing a vid a while back of a guy getting his first "decoy" experience with bite pants that were way too tight... he was already nervous and then when the dog nailed the thigh he just started screaming "It hurts, it hurts, it really hurts, make him stop..." Who needs enemies when your friends do that to you :-D. Are you trianing this dog for PSA?
Toran


----------

